# Website Banner fit to screen HELP!!!



## Der Rabe (Jun 27, 2002)

I havent set up a website in a while and I am in need of setting one up. Here is my main problem, I am working with frames and I have a top frame and 2 bottom frames. The top frame is for the website banner. How do I make it so that the banner covers the entire top frame. Meaning if the window is maximized the banner will expand to fill the frame and if the window is restored to normal size the image shrinks itself to fill the frame that is at that size? I hope that makes sence. Basically I want it to stretch or contract depending on browser size to fill the top frame all the time.

I have a minor other issue about linking frames. I am using the left frame as a links frame and I want the links to open in the bottom right when they are clicked. How do I find out the name of that frame to point the link.


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Okay Der Rabe, easy solve for these two questions.

For your first question, you should use width and height parameters with percentages in order to fill the frame. The only drawback with this option is that browsers will handle this differently and your banner is prone to distortion and loss of width-to-height proportion.
Here's the code (assuming you're using XHTML 1.0):

```
<img src="location" alt="" width="100%" height="100%" />
```
As far as your second question goes, you have to first name the frame and then point your links to it. You can name your frame by using the *name=* attribute. I always call my main content frame _content_, but since you are using a specific frame we can name it _bottomright_.
Here's an example of the *name=* attribute in context:

```
<frame src="home.htm" name="bottomright">
```
After you have named your content frame, it is now time to point all of the navigation links to this frame. You can do this by using the *target=* attribute.
Here's how your links should look:

```
<a href="aboutus.html" target="bottomright">About Us</a>
```
Just change the value of the target according to what you name your bottom right frame.


----------



## Der Rabe (Jun 27, 2002)

thank you very much i figured it was something simple i was missing


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Another one solved before I could get to it. I'm a failure!!!

Seriously, we've got to start marking these as solved


----------

